# Anyone living near AshFork, AZ or Kaibab Knolls?



## wanderingweed

Basically, I am broke AF. I am sick of slaving to put money in other peoples pockets so, I have decided to buy land and leave the city. My wife and I purchased 2.3 acres in northern Arizona near Ash Fork in a subdivision called Kaibab Knolls. 

I am looking for info from people living in that area or that have traveled through or camped nearby. I have read online that many squatters are living out in that neighborhood but, couldn't find much from those types. I am looking at building a small cabin to live in but, being broke and having a child and wife to care for as well I can't afford permits. I honestly can't afford to do much but, I really want to keep the land natural and free of buildings. 

I am planning on buying a cheap geo metro I can maintain and will at least get me from place to place. The we will be moving out to the land full time. Has anyone been out that way? Can we get by squatting on our land and not be fucked with non stop by police and county inspectors?

Any advice is much appreciated. We are also wanting to help others with similar off grid desires to move to this area. I can help point people to the land which is very affordable.


----------



## Coywolf

Haha, funny you mention this. I have been looking at property in the exact same area. I live in Flagstaff, and this sounds like a great area, close to a city (prescott) to live out in the boonies.

What up with utilities? How close are they to the roads out there?


----------



## Coywolf

Also, I heard from a sheriffs deputy that crime is increasing in that area and there are LOTS of methheads.

That wouldn't scare me away though.


----------



## wanderingweed

Utilities are non existent probably cost 70k plus to bring power to most lots. You must haul water from public wells. There are okay roads 4x4 or slow going by car. 

The meth heads don't scare me either. I don't plan on having stuff for them to steal. I also plan on buying a cheap 20GA before I head out there. BLM land is within a walkable distance.

You should check it out about 5k financed for 2.5 acres


----------



## Dahloaf223

Basically my understanding is pull up a trailer and call it good. Everything else is an outbuilding. Just keep your car running. I'm even further out, on the other side of Flagstaff. And yeah secure your stuff from what I hear.


----------



## wanderingweed

Why do you say keep the car running? I honestly plant to keep most of my solar and electronics on or in my car just so, I never leave any valuables on the property. 

Are you doing something similar out that way? Do you have any tips?


----------



## Dahloaf223

Yeah you can squat on your land, with little chance of being bothered. Set up a greenhouse or privacy fence, and you won't bug any neighbors. Having a trailer is for long term residence, and I think you can do an outhouse instead of septic if the municipality ever required it. Sound like you have a solid plan for keeping a car maintained, I just meant that will be your biggest priority, and expense if it is not maintained. Yeah I'm out there, doing the same thing.


----------



## wanderingweed

Dope, thanks for your reply man! That's good news.

I am actually not really planing on a trailer but a 8x8 "shed"/ cabin. I do plan on putting up some cattle and barbed wire fencing around the about 2500 sq ft. With lots of hedges and trees for cover. I kind of want to be stealth just for sake of privacy.

Yeah, the car seems like a very important piece of the puzzle. I have a Blazer now but, parts are expensive and it is a pretty big heavy vehicle. I think a GEO metro is probably the easiest cheapest to maintain vehicle I can find here in the US. They have a lot of cool Electric and Hybrid conversions you can do as well.

If you don't mind my asking, what do you do for food out that way? Are you hunting or using the BLM lands in anyway?


----------



## jack boy

I've been looking near Ash Fork as well, though I haven't looked at kaibab knolls. I've also been seeing some places in Navajo and Apache counties near Snowflake and concho. 
I haven't been there yet but I'm planning to check them both out this summer. I've heard a lot of rumors too but I'm just going to see for myself.


----------



## wanderingweed

Nice! the area seems great. I will report back when I get out there and let everyone know what I find.


----------



## Deleted member 22934

Your talking about north of the 40. The north side has power close by. Many or most of the people on the north side have power or could have power. If you go south on 89 and turn right into the property... I can't remember what the south side is called. I lived there for almost exactly a year. I was about 25 minutes down that dirt road and nobody has power back there. Power lines are 5-15 miles away. When I lived there, I sold firewood on the side thru Craigslist. Of course that requires a trailer, log splitter and saws. But I worked in Williams. Most of my neighbors either worked in Prescott, Williams or Flagstaff. Or they were retired. I spent alot of time out hiking the woods just south of Williams and off of devil dog Rd. Devil dog road actually loops back around and eventually hits 4th Ave and goes right into Williams. Anyways, lot of good times out there. As far as being hassled or kicked off your pand, my suggestion is try to be a ghost... Your neighbors are the only real threat. Throw up a she'd, pull up a trailer, whatever... But people will mess with your shit when your not home. If somebody doesn't like you, there's no telling what they'll do while your at work... And they'll get away with it too. There ain't nobody around to witness anything. Cops don't even go down the south side... If your on the north side, it's a little better there, but my biggest advice is the fewer people who know your there the better. If you do meet any neighbors, try to befriend them and keep a healthy relationship. If you meet people at work, don't be affraid to say that you live in that general area, but try to be invisible to the neighbors in case they decide they want to take or sabatoge whatever you have.


----------



## Deleted member 22934

And obviously, EVERYTHING is an hour drive from Ash Fork. Except Dollar general and agas station. Williams has a hardware store and grociery store, but that's about it. And Williams dies out after Christmas for about 3 months. Make sure you save up and stock up to make it thru winter. A fuel efficient, reliable vehicle is your lifeline out there. Ash Fork is practically still the wild west. If shit happens, nobody is around to witness, help, or protect you from anything. In alot of ways, anything goes. Game cameras, trail cameras are a good asset as far as security goes. I lived there for a year and got sick of hauling water and being by myself and having to drive so far for anything. I enjoyed it and had alot of good memories, but eventually, I moved back to town to be around people and for efficiency reasons. Whoever said living far out is the "simple life" was an idiot. EVERYTHING is more complicated when you live way out in the middle of nowhere. In town water is everywhere. Out there, you have to haul it, store it, pump it off batteries pumps and solar. If you have enemies, they poison your water. Somebody can piss in it, shit in it, and if none of that happens it still goes bad if sunlight hits it. Store water in a black tank, not clear... Anyways everything is more complicated. Going to the store is further, going to work is further, going anywhere is further so gas mileage is critical... It's a hard desolate life to try and survive out there. Be sure you don't have much working against you, before you even try, or it will make a difficult task impossible.


----------



## Welder76

I live there, my wife, kids and I slept in a tent while we built our home. It's a work in progress but well worth zero bills.

Fuck the system they want us trapped in


----------

